# Is changing my mind all the time and jumping from interest to interest healthy?



## Paper Planes

bluekitdon said:


> How old are you again? Seems like I remember seeing somewhere that you were still a teenager. If that is the case I wouldn't worry about it too much. You will need to take jobs to make ends meet, but making a decision about what career you want to be in for the rest of your life requires some experimentation to find the proper combination of what you enjoy, what you are good at, and what people will pay for.


Well I know I shouldn't be too worried about a career right now, I'm a sophomore in high school actually, but it's more than that, that's just an example really. Yesterday I was like dude I should totally be a photographer and I had all these huge ideas about what I could do with photography and all these ideas for pictures then today I'm like no I'd hate photography. I know it would be expected of a teenager but this is like beyond what a normal teenager would be like in this area.


----------



## bluekitdon

I wouldn't be too hard on yourself. If you were mid to late 20's I might be a little concerned, but as a sophomore you have a lot of experimenting to do. Most people change their minds several times once they graduate until they find something that fits, or may just decide to take the first thing that comes along even if they aren't happy. The most successful people in the world from a business perspective are that way because they enjoy what they do so they work a lot.


----------



## Leliel

I don't know if it's unhealthy, but it's not just you. I know I have had my share of trouble trying to figure out who I am, what I want etc. I think I'm closer to it now. Maybe it's just a process of elimination thing, who knows.


----------



## AlternativeLens

Paper Planes said:


> Isn't it difficult though? How do you build a career or pick a college major when you jump from interest to interest? How do you make a living and be able to pursue whatever your interest of the day is?


 I didn't... I never made it through high school (GED), and only did a little junior college. I've worked in all kinds of fields and learned all kinds of stuff and moved on with no apparent direction. What's weird about it is that it gave me a really interesting arsenal of tools and experience from which to draw, and that has landed me in the field of Facilities Management, where the diversity is vital to being able to handle the wide variety of situations. From carpentry to security, from plumbing to fire safety, from parking lot asphalt to refrigeration, to budgeting and meeting with executives, I'm able to change hats all day long. Many people are amazed at this ability.

Don't sell your personality type short. Just because it isn't in keeping with the flock doesn't mean it's wrong. It may actually set you apart from the crowd. The ability to quickly shift gears/change hats is pretty rare. So rare, in fact, that companies like the one I work for spend a lot of time "managing change", because the flock truly have that much trouble dealing with change. And I'm talking about changes that take weeks or months to implement, yet I can deal with a half dozen major changes in a single day without missing a step.

I am 51 years old and I still don't know who 'myself' is, and I refuse to nail myself down to a single 'myself'. I love that I can change fashion style, try different things, make the dinners I cook for my wife interesting because of the variety. Hell, I couldn't even tell you how many cars I've owned in my life because I change my life so much.... And I've had many people tell me how much they wish they could be more like me and live a little more for the moment, yet I don't remember ever telling any of them that I wish I could be more like them.

Take some more personality inventories geared toward occupations and answer the questions honestly. You might find a field that you never even knew existed, where only someone with your unique ability can excel.

I forgot to add that now I am in a field where a degree is required. Typically you need a BS in an engineering discipline to be in my job. I also have journeyman skilled trades reporting to me. I work directly with architects and general contractors. And without a degree. It is this ability to change we share that got me here.


----------



## babblingbrook

I thought I was having the same problem as well, until I saw that it isn't really a problem. I found out that having new interests isn't at all bad and figured I was a "scanner" as described by Barbara Sher in her book "Refuse to Choose!". Scanners are generalists instead of specialists and you sound like a scanner as well.


----------



## misterjc0612

*Here's what I have to say:*

Damn, I know what you mean. I have totally been there where you feel almost detached from yourself, and don't know what "You" want. I have recovered, and one thing that has helped me is getting out and exploring. I work on appreciating things like nature, and take it in through my breath. Speaking of which, I would recommend practicing Mindfulness.

Something else that has been helpful is being curious and putting an effort towards trying something out, but if it's indeed boring then try something else. Good luck. =)


----------



## Coburn

It's okay with hobbies, but not okay with a career.

I have a tendency towards this, so I have to be watchful about it. From what I've seen, people who let this zig zag tendency run their lives usually end up having done nothing that they really wanted to.


----------



## Coburn

How problematic it is is usually also dependent on age.


----------



## unoriginal

Yes


----------



## Toru Okada

Yes


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

Depends on what you're trying to accomplish.
If you want to learn lots of new things, than jumping from thing to thing isn't a bad idea.
but if you want to achieve one specific project right now, it's better to focus and limit your hobbies to like 2-3 things.


----------

